# Another Wacko! Stabbing spree in a grocery store ended by man with gun!!!



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

A man with a gun is being credited with stopping another man who allegedly began stabbing people at a grocery store in Utah on Thursday.

I'm interested to hear.... how would you handle this type situation? I was really surprised to hear the guy didn't open fire on this lunatic. If I saw someone going on a stabbing rampage, and I 100% had a safe shot that wouldn't put anyone else in danger, I don't think I would have been as nice as the guy in the store. Am I the only one? I'm not trigger happy, and by no means ever want to be in a situation where I might have to shoot someone.

http://www.abc15.com...e-at-utah-store


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thankfully he was in the right place at the right time. I agree SOS, it would be tough not to fire on him but the repercussions would be on my mind. The laws nowadays let the families of these scumbags sue you for killing or injuring the nut. Sad but true. Our local paper just had a series last month about the fallout of killing in self defense. Pretty sad. Out of like 10 incidents, 7 lost their homes and or jobs due to the financial strain of lawsuits. 2 died from stress related illness. Sad, but I would probably shoot first and worry later if my family or myself was in imminent danger. This guy did right no matter what. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Great answer bones!!! Again, we can all hope never to be in that situation. I was just shocked when I first heard the story and heard how he handled the situation. Seemed very mild mannered given the circumstance, but he will no doubt sleep better at night than if he had to shoot..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree that was a great answer Tom, and unfortunately too true.


----------



## KixGrizz (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like this happened way back in April. Shame we didn't hear nothin about it back then. Gotta love the media


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hard to answer the question without being there. There are too many circumstances that I could not see. If I had a chance to stop him without shooting. No one in his vicinity to stab and I had time to give a verbal warning and show him the end of the barrel than my first instinct would be to let him keep breathing....... But another step and it would be his last.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea this is an older story and they did a heck of a job of keeping it on the down low a few months back when it happened.

I would like to think me pulling a gun on a person would be enough to stop them, but I would never even pull it if I was not prepared to use it. Once a gun comes out there are so many bad things that can happen. I believe the goal should be to neutralize the threat as quickly as possible without putting anyone else at risk - whatever that might mean in your given scenario.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I remember one time we had someone being stabbed and a by stander stopped his car opened the trunk and stopped him with a 12 gauge. Don't remember much more than that. This was in the middle of town and the middle of the street.


----------

